# Mikie's new toy



## cadetpwr (Mar 22, 2008)

Here are some pics of my new toy. She is a loaded 1983 model 982 super garden tractor. She is equipted with a cat 0 3pt hitch, rear 2000 rpm PTO, 50" mower deck and a health 19.9hp Onan power plant. She will be getting a full restoration over the summer and get set up for field plowing at plow days and ready for the upcomming 50th celebration of the cub cadet line in 2011. Cheers Mike and Michele T

<img src="http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/cadetpwr/000_1506.jpg">

<img src="http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/cadetpwr/000_1507.jpg">

<img src="http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/cadetpwr/000_1508.jpg">


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Mike and Michele! Nice! A neighbor has one very similar to yours down the road from me.

I did a little tweaking on your post. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## cadetpwr (Mar 22, 2008)

Tell me how you got the pics to work, I tried and tried to get them to come up and it wouldnt work. What did I miss??? Mike


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Hi Mike!! 

Welcome to the Tractor Forum! Looks like you have a nice new toy. Planning on putting a diesel in this one? If you keep this up you'll need to buy the neighbors house and use it for storage.

The Yanny and I are still getting acquainted . Just got the filters in from Hoye's and still trying to find enough free time to get all the fluids changed. 

FYI guys I bought a Yanmar YM 135 from Mike a couple months ago. He did a great job fixing up the engine and it runs great. 

Andy


----------



## cadetpwr (Mar 22, 2008)

Good to hear from ya Andy, glad the yanny is running good. Nope, with diesel fuel prices, this old girl is gonna stay Onan powered. Since the surgery, my wife cannot stand the smell of diesel, I get sent right to the shower if I have it on my from fixing tractors. She can tollerate the gas exhaust smell though. In fact I am selling my Wheel Horse custom diesel that is already sitting back in Kokomo. I plan to do a full restore on the 982 and get it ready for 2010 Red Power Round up in Laporte IN and the 50th celebration of cub cadet in 2011. Cheers Mike


----------



## cadetpwr (Mar 22, 2008)

This tractor is for sale now, includes a really nice 44" mower deck. Asking $1900 for the tractor, located in Kokomo IN.


----------

